
Apple Is Dropping Intel - x0054
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4160767
======
12311asdfasf
Click bait: "At the time of writing, neither Intel nor Apple have confirmed
these rumors and it is not clear whether or not Apple will be completely
replacing Intel-based CPUs with something new or simply adding more laptop and
computer devices to their lineup with alternative processors. "

